
Show HN: Pastemagic - paste with desired formatting, fix linebreaks, instant OCR - crazygringo
https://pastemagic.com
======
erikig
Thanks for this - pasting to and from Word/docx or PDF has always been painful
and this makes things much smoother :))

------
rahulcap
I've been wanting this for a long time! Thanks for sharing. I wish it was
integrated into MacOS though, so I could access via keyboard shortcut. There
are so many times I realize I need to "remove formatting" but only after I've
already pasted and quick access to OCR would be great.

~~~
crazygringo
Thanks -- yeah, I'd love to build something like that, like Cmd+Opt+Shift+V or
something... unfortunately my skills are all web programming, I wouldn't have
a clue how to build an OS-wide keyboard shortcut. If there's enough interest,
maybe I could learn though...

